

Startup Therapy - _lex
http://blog.asmartbear.com/startup-business-plan.html

======
_lex
I've found these questions pretty helpful. Anyone interested in building a
therapy chat bot that helps entrepreneurs using those same questions?

~~~
jorgenev
brb

------
jorgenev
An oldie but a goodie.

